# Что можно сказать об этом инструменте



## golosarossi (1 Фев 2020)

Приветствую всех форумчан! Хочется услышать мнение о данном инструменте от того, кто держал его в руках. При условии, что он технически полностью исправен. И какая приблизительно адекватная стоимость данного аккордеона? Заранее благодарен, всем , кто ответит.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Фев 2020)

А кто его из присутствующих держал в своих руках? У Вас есть данные? Фамилии, адреса? Он хоть в каком городе? Там его кто-то держал?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

golosarossi написал(а):


> Приветствую всех форумчан! Хочется услышать мнение о данном инструменте от того, кто держал его в руках. При условии, что он технически полностью исправен. И какая приблизительно адекватная стоимость данного аккордеона? Заранее благодарен, всем , кто ответит.


Не обязательно держать его в руках, чтобы сказать, что это прямодечный Скандалли. Рыночная стоимость в районе 100т.р. при технически исправном состоянии.


----------

